# Redfish Everywhere LA Marsh!!!



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Fished in one of my favorite areas of Louisiana earlier this week with some friends from Ft. Myers and had two insane days of fishing!  The first day we only fished the late afternoon, but we managed 12-15 nice reds and got the chance to sight cast to several of them.  They came a long way to fish, so it was great to get on em at the start. 

On the second day we were fishing a duck pond and started the day with not much happening.  We were waiting for the tide to fall out when I spotted a flock of pelicans crashing the surface.  We went to check it out and could not believe the massive school of 1000’s of  Jack Crevalle...but wait…reds too!  At that point the mayhem began and we spend the rest of the afternoon catching bull redfish and jacks.  They ate everything we threw at em including flies (12 lbs leader did not work so well  :-?).  

Now I have a problem because these guys have been coming up for the past three years and we have had a great trip every year, but how am I going to top this next year :-[?????  

I took some video, but I’m new to the video thing and this is my first attempt to post one.  

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yckf0___93E*


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice work!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

That's not even fair.

I hate you.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

So nice!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like a striper blitz on Montauk.......


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow that was really cool!


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice footage LAMarsh!! We got into a similar situation down on the south side Saturday.


----------

